# ISO Information on cherries?



## Angie (Aug 2, 2007)

I love cherry flavor.  I've never eaten fresh cherries and want to try them.  I like 'em sweet!  

Bing? Ranier?  Others?  Thanks!


----------



## licia (Aug 2, 2007)

Ranier cherries - those are the ones - the best!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, as Licia says, Rainier for fresh sweet cherries.

If youre nuts about the cherry flavor, and want something alittle different, though it is preserved I recommend Marashino Cherries. These are normally preserved in a brine of some sort and they are typically used to top a sundae or to put in a drink. They are delightful in their own right as well.


----------



## ps8 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've heard that the Ranier are the best, too, but I've never had satisfaction with them.  They are more expensive and not as sweet, to me.  Personally, I like the Bing, but you have to get them really fresh.

And Maraschino cherries don't taste like cherries at all, but they are great on top of Sundaes and in cherry-vanilla Cokes.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 3, 2007)

I got some good Bing Cherries a couple of months ago.  Now it seems that Ranier cherries are in season.  I've been meaning to get some, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 3, 2007)

ps8 said:
			
		

> I've heard that the Ranier are the best, too, but I've never had satisfaction with them. They are more expensive and not as sweet, to me. Personally, I like the Bing, but you have to get them really fresh.
> 
> And Maraschino cherries don't taste like cherries at all, but they are great on top of Sundaes and in cherry-vanilla Cokes.


 
I def. think they taste like cherries, albeit candied cherries.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 3, 2007)

Splurge and get some now, they are in season.
Get both Bing and Rainier!

And let a few of them sit for a while to get extra ripe.
They get soft and the flavor really intensifies! 
Yum Yum

I am thinking of trying an over ripe cherry rub for steak....


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2007)

GrillingFool said:
			
		

> Splurge and get some now, they are in season.
> Get both Bing and Rainier!
> 
> And let a few of them sit for a while to get extra ripe.
> ...


Man, that sounds good! When I was a kid, one house we lived in in MI had a huge cherry tree in the backyard. I used to climb it all the time and pick and eat fresh cherries. I don't know what kind they were, though.

Definitely try some, Angie!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 3, 2007)

I buy whatever locally grown ones I can get at the Farmer's Market.  They are normally picked the day before and are so incredibly fresh.


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a cherry tree in my parent's backyard. I'm not sure on what kind it is, but the cherries are perfectly edible. I know it's not maraschino cherries. Maraschino cherries are perfect for topping on a nice sundae or any kind of dessert.


----------



## fliggie (Aug 20, 2007)

Rainer cherries seem a little more juicy and have a bit of a different taste--not quite as sweet as Bings--Rainer are my favorites.  That being said, I've eat a ton of bings this year too, which are best when firm and plump.  MMMM.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2007)

llvllagical_llkook said:


> I have a cherry tree in my parent's backyard. I'm not sure on what kind it is, but the cherries are perfectly edible. I know it's not maraschino cherries. Maraschino cherries are perfect for topping on a nice sundae or any kind of dessert.



Hi. Just FYI, maraschino cherries are preserved, sweetened cherries; they don't grow on trees as maraschino. They are "typically made from light-colored sweet cherries such as the Royal Ann, Rainier, or Gold varieties," according to Wikipedia: Maraschino cherry/ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a Stella cherry stick, um I mean tree, in my backyard but Perth is a little warm for them.  It has been blooming this past week.  I am toying with sticking a few on to the branches so it gets the idea of what it is meant to be doing!  Just bought a handful of the season's first crop.  Still a tad tart but at A$35.99/kg, I didn't get many. Just enough to say I have had some!  My aunt lives in Manjimup in our States south west, and cherry trees just flourish.  She brings them up by the tray load for all of her sisters.  I love black cherry jam.


----------

